# Kegging Bourbon And Coke



## Henno (11/5/07)

I have a big meet and greet coming up soon with all my fishing mates. Some of them are avid bourbon and coke drinkers and as I now own 6 kegs I was wondering about putting on a keg of bourbon and coke for them.

How would I go about this? Can you buy the coke syrup and add water and gas or should I just get 10 x 2L bottles and wack it in and then add a couple of bottles of Jack on top and just gas to pouring pressure?

Is this post blasphemy on a beer forum? If so apologies in advance and I will never mention spirits again :unsure:


----------



## FazerPete (11/5/07)

I've tipped a bottle of bundy into a keg of ginger beer to make a "Dark & Stormy from Hell" :beerbang: but I've never tried to make my own coke. I suppose you could get the syrup and add water but keep in mind that it doesn't taste anything like coke.

I recommend you go and buy 9 2ltr bottles of the real stuff and chuck them in. You don't have to worry about it going flat because you can just gas it back up. I'll be interested to see if it works because it's not a bad idea for a party. It means the uneducated masses won't be drinking the good beer.


----------



## jayse (11/5/07)

I wouldn't say its blasphemy really as it sort of fits here in gear and equipment because it involves your home kegging system or it could fit in as a of topic, anyway...

I'am not sure what the soda stream cola flavour syrup is like but that could be a nice idea, if you know someone with a soda stream maybe try some of it first to see if its up to scratch before using it.
Just make that up then get it cold before you then carbonate as you would a very highly carbonated beer.

Just out of interest since its all fishing guys what lovely seafood have you got for eating and whats your address and what times dinner?


Cheers
Jayse


----------



## paul (11/5/07)

Ive done it a few times. Takes heaps of gas pressure to gas it up so that it pours gassy.

Once in the glass it will be fairly flat anyway like johnny or bundy on tap.

A 20 litre keg is 80 sa schooners

a bottle of spirits is 22 drinks

as its for mates id use 3 bottles of spirit

9 bottles of coke

each schooner will be just under 1 standard drink.


----------



## Henno (11/5/07)

On the menu is usually fresh red emperor, coral trout, mangrove jack, spanish mackerel oh yeah and of course.... chili mud crab.

It's a horrible affair really. This year will be the first m&g where they are gunna get to try AG beer though as I hope to have made the jump from kits by then.

I don't know how you will go viewing this if you are not a member but give it a bash if you want. http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/showthread.php?t=104775

Everybody is welcome us locals help out organising beds in share houses with the local real estates. There is also a spare seat on most of the big boats if you get on with the skipper the night before on the piss. I would imagine bringing your own AG would just about gaurantee it!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/6/07)

I reckon that real coke gives you the hang over the next day rather than the alcohol

I spent a lot of my younger days drinking copious amounts of bourbon and coke - and came to this conclusion after much experimentation 

I was also told once when you buy the premixed cans of bourbon / scotch etc it's not actually real coke but actually RC cola (not sure if this is available outside of nsw) - i can't drink the canned stuff - it's too gassy and doesn't have enough punch

Oh well I always like to reminisce about my youth

Cheers


----------



## Cummins (1/6/07)

Will be attempting this next week as well, definately using real coke.
Have attempted a plain cola from syrup and it was absolute rubbish, whole keg down the sink.


----------



## jkeysers (1/6/07)

I'd be interested to hear how it goes Cummins. Never know when I might feel like doing this for a party, so it pays to be prepared.


----------



## Henno (1/6/07)

I too would be interested in how it goes Cummins. Can you post something about what ratios of what stuff you put in and a few pics if you bother taking them.

I_like_chicken, I am also particularly interested in your avatar pic. Could you send me a blown up version of that pic? Possibly the phone numbers of the participants as well please?


----------



## Jazzafish (1/6/07)

Henno said:


> I have a big meet and greet coming up soon with all my fishing mates. Some of them are avid bourbon and coke drinkers and as I now own 6 kegs I was wondering about putting on a keg of bourbon and coke for them.
> 
> How would I go about this? Can you buy the coke syrup and add water and gas or should I just get 10 x 2L bottles and wack it in and then add a couple of bottles of Jack on top and just gas to pouring pressure?
> 
> Is this post blasphemy on a beer forum? If so apologies in advance and I will never mention spirits again :unsure:




I make b&c on tap for mates every now and then, and don't mind a bit of it myself. I have also done it with vodka and raspberry for the ladies... and me h34r: 

You can buy the soda stream cordials from the supermarket or Kmart. It is as simple as mixing it up and force carbonating it just as you would a beer... only to a slightly higher rate of carbonation. From memory the soda stream cordials make 12Litres and I added around 1.7 Litres of burbourn/vodka to it. Best bet is to make a b&c in a measuring cup and work out your own ratio.

You can also pour ready made softdrink into a keg and just push it out with your beer gass at pouring pressure.

If your mates are fussy at the strength they like it, just make up the softdrink only and let them put the spirits in their cups... also a good way to do it if kids are around


----------



## Henno (1/6/07)

Hmm, now we have conflicting reports, Cummins says the syrup is crap and Jazzafish says its ok.

I wonder if you can get the real coke syrup to save a few bucks buying all those bottles. I know I tried bourbon and pepsi once and it just didn't cut it.


----------



## tangent (1/6/07)

mate, if you're fussy about a glass of JD with one piece of ice and 1 teaspoon of cocacola, then you're not the 1st one i've met. and if that's what rings your bell, it's still better than cheap rum.
for a party, buy cheap shit cola to go with cheap shit bourbon and carbonate it and over-chill it more to dry out that f,kn awful taste of floral cheap bourbon.
everyone will drink it because they're not paying for it.


----------



## Jazzafish (1/6/07)

Henno said:


> Hmm, now we have conflicting reports, Cummins says the syrup is crap and Jazzafish says its ok.
> 
> I wonder if you can get the real coke syrup to save a few bucks buying all those bottles. I know I tried bourbon and pepsi once and it just didn't cut it.



I have to say that the sodastream cola is nothing compared to coke... just to save confusion. You can buy the coke post mix syrup from some venues that use it, but you'd be supprised how many venues actually sell you pepsi when you ask for coke! After 10 doubbles your not really fussed I guess!


----------



## Jazzafish (1/6/07)

tangent said:


> mate, if you're fussy about a glass of JD with one piece of ice and 1 teaspoon of cocacola, then you're not the 1st one i've met. and if that's what rings your bell, it's still better than cheap rum.
> for a party, buy cheap shit cola to go with cheap shit bourbon and carbonate it and over-chill it more to dry out that f,kn awful taste of floral cheap bourbon.
> everyone will drink it because they're not paying for it.



My experience can back this one up... you'd be supprised what free b&c on tap does to some people, even if it is cheap stuff!


----------



## Dickster86 (2/8/16)

I've got a 9.5L keg i am hoping to do this with for a mates party. Will have some beer in other kegs but some bourbon (lovingly hand crafted by a good mate) and coke for the non beer drinkers. I am thinking to save effing around i will just buy 4 x 2L bottles of coke (the real stuff not any of this RC cola BS) and mix that with about 1L of Bourbon. Will save having to force carbonate the mixture and means i'll just need the gas for dispensing. Any thoughts? Do you think that seems like a fairly appropriate ratio?


----------



## Coodgee (2/8/16)

I think the fat-gutted bastards should just pour it out of the 2L bottle like they normally do


----------



## Spiesy (2/8/16)

Dickster86 said:


> I've got a 9.5L keg i am hoping to do this with for a mates party. Will have some beer in other kegs but some bourbon (lovingly hand crafted by a good mate) and coke for the non beer drinkers. I am thinking to save effing around i will just buy 4 x 2L bottles of coke (the real stuff not any of this RC cola BS) and mix that with about 1L of Bourbon. Will save having to force carbonate the mixture and means i'll just need the gas for dispensing. Any thoughts? Do you think that seems like a fairly appropriate ratio?


I'd imagine 1L of Bourbon to 2L of cola would be a pretty strong drink - that's 30% bourbon. I'd say the ratio is too strong, if you're going for a "normal" pour, but it depends on what you're after.

I just love how you've come on a site dedicated to making craft-brewed beverages only to talk about kegging bourbon and coke, and then look down your nose at RC Cola


----------



## Crakkers (2/8/16)

Spiesy said:


> I'd imagine 1L of Bourbon to 2L of cola would be a pretty strong drink - that's 30% bourbon. I'd say the ratio is too strong


I reckon he said 4×2 litres cokes and 1 litre of bourbon, which is only about an 11% mix - too weak in my opinion.
I'd go for about a 20% mix, so 1 litre of bourbon with 4 litres of Coke if I was going to make a mix like that.
Personally though, I'd rather drink it straight. Coke destroys the flavour of spirits.....you might as well just have metho & Coke.


----------



## Spiesy (2/8/16)

Crakkers said:


> I reckon he said 4×2 litres cokes and 1 litre of bourbon, which is only about an 11% mix - too weak in my opinion.
> I'd go for about a 20% mix, so 1 litre of bourbon with 4 litres of Coke if I was going to make a mix like that.
> Personally though, I'd rather drink it straight. Coke destroys the flavour of spirits.....you might as well just have metho & Coke.


Yep, my bad. I read that wrong.


----------



## tugger (2/8/16)

The commercial cola flavourings aren't just a syrup, they come in 2 parts, flavouring and acid. there are 3 adjustments to make in the mixing that greatly change the flavour profile. 
Flavouring is also colour 
Sugar is the sweet, 
Acid adds the tart. 
Then you need the sugar to balance with the acid and the colour, flavour. 
Then adding bourbon adds to the sweet so your acid balance is off. 

Most of the generic colas on the market are made with the exact same ingredients from iff, it's the mixing ratio that makes them taste different. 
It does my head in.


----------



## Bribie G (2/8/16)

Make it as early as possible and put on some serious gas pressure. For some reason soft drinks seem to take far longer than beer to carb up. I often make a keg of lemonade for SWMBO with a mix of Sodastream, water and cheap supermarket lemonade and it can take up to a fortnight to resemble the postmix soft drink you get from the bar. After that it's fine.


----------



## booargy (2/8/16)

a good calculator for this can be found here http://homedistiller.org/calcs/dilute
Put coke bourbon and keg in a fridge set at 0c, this will help keep CO2 in solution. then just fill the keg, purge and set to serve pressure. i have found unless you have time dont **** with the CO2 volumes.


----------



## Lethaldog (2/8/16)

Henno said:


> I have a big meet and greet coming up soon with all my fishing mates. Some of them are avid bourbon and coke drinkers and as I now own 6 kegs I was wondering about putting on a keg of bourbon and coke for them.
> 
> How would I go about this? Can you buy the coke syrup and add water and gas or should I just get 10 x 2L bottles and wack it in and then add a couple of bottles of Jack on top and just gas to pouring pressure?
> 
> Is this post blasphemy on a beer forum? If so apologies in advance and I will never mention spirits again :unsure:


 soda stream cola would work, would taste the same if not a bit better than pre-mix! How big are your kegs? To get the same strength as pre-mix you would aim for about 8:1 ratio mix just off the top of my head!


----------



## manticle (2/8/16)

Henno's gone mate. You're replying to a 9 year old post.


----------



## Lethaldog (2/8/16)

Haha, just saw it pop up, didn't check the date, still good advice though you gotta admit [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Dickster86 (18/8/16)

Thanks for the feed back guys. Mucho apppreciato (pretty sure thats spanish right?). Agreed i think i will go with 1L:4L ration of bourbon to coke, just like cordial and water. I too prefer it straight, but some people just love their sugar


----------

